# help on year of old fuji just bought



## john mikesell (Nov 11, 2005)

i just purchased an old fuji special road racer ser # 74ko1117....the rear der is a suntour v gt luxe, front der is comp v, the shifters are suntour mighty shifters, the handlebar is nitro olympiade, and the brakes are diacompe...could anybody tell me the year of the bike, it is blue in color...thanks j. mikesell


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

john mikesell said:


> ...the rear der is a suntour v gt luxe, front der is comp v, the shifters are suntour mighty shifters, the handlebar is nitro olympiade, and the brakes are diacompe...could anybody tell me the year of the bike...


the components would place it in the mid to late 70's


----------

